# My Latest Laser Cut Inlay Design



## Ken Wines (Mar 21, 2017)

Latest inlay design. This one fits a Sierra and has 88 inlays. There are 5 different woods , walnut, maple, osage orange, cherry and aromatic red cedar.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 21, 2017)

Lots of colors in domestic woods - looks sharp.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 21, 2017)

That sure is pertty


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks great.


----------



## mark james (Mar 21, 2017)

I hate your guts!  That is beautiful :wink:!

Seriously, The precision you get with your set-up is wonderful.


----------



## Ken Wines (Mar 22, 2017)

mark james said:


> I hate your guts!  That is beautiful :wink:!
> 
> Seriously, The precision you get with your set-up is wonderful.



Mark,  you're probably going to hate me more but here are all 4 flavors of the cut.  I'm going to keep one and donate the other three toward the MPG door prizes.  I'm starting to work on a goody package.


----------



## mark james (Mar 22, 2017)

Ken Wines said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > I hate your guts!  That is beautiful :wink:!
> ...



Those are beautiful!


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 22, 2017)

They are beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 22, 2017)

Wonderful!


----------



## Bob Kardell (Mar 22, 2017)

Very nice - thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## zaqdesigns (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow! Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 22, 2017)

Ken,
I continue to be a big fan of your work!

Scott


----------



## Brian G (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm enamored will all four.  Has my brain working on trying a few things without a laser.  I wish I could "think" in multiple dimensions.  I can't flip things around in my mind and visualize how they will look from multiple views.

I think my favorite of the four is the one with the white hexagons.  For a reason I cannot explain, it "feels right."  That's not to say there is anything wrong with the others; I'd write with a pen made from them for sure.

Keep posting your creations.  I think they are fantastic.


----------



## panchos61 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ken these are real beautiful, like all the blanks that you make, this is Francisco Santana 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

